# Overnight Stopover Salisbury to Warminster



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone know of any place to stop overnight between Salisbury & Warminster?

Not looking for campsite, more a friendly layby, or carpark that permits a night stop. 
Arrival late evening & early departure.


----------



## BARRYTED (Nov 1, 2009)

****,

We live in Salisbury and there is quite a nice wide layby overlooking the countryside near Landford Lakes on the A36 just past Stapleford. 

There was a refreshment cafe with toilets when we last stopped there on our way to Warminster. Hope the information is useful.


Mr and Mrs Barryted


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Mr & Mrs Barryted,

Brilliant, just the sort of stop we were looking for. 
Do you know if it gets full up with Truckers etc, as will probably be getting there around 10 PM? 

The idea of a good old greasy breakfast sounds irresistable too  

****


----------



## BARRYTED (Nov 1, 2009)

****,

In reply to your question about truckers, the times that we have stopped in the layby have been during the day and there have been truckers parked up, but the layby is quite big and I'm sure that you would be able to find a spot to pull up and settle down for the night. 

Have just been informed that there is another layby a little bit further on, same side of the road, wouldn't know if it has a cafe though. You are about 30mins max from Warminster at this stage of your journey if the info will help you decide if you continue or stopover.


Mr and Mrs Barryted


----------



## BARRYTED (Nov 1, 2009)

****,

Have just seen the type of van that you have, you should find a spot to stopover even with truckers parked up. They would have to be end to end for you not to get in. If I can remember correctly there are additional parking spaces to one side of the layby. Not so pleasant as overlooking the fields but you are not directly onto the road as it is shielded by trees.


Mr and Mrs Barryted.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Barryted,

Once again, many thanks for your advice. Having Googled it both laybys seem fine. I see that there is also a pub close by, so that might be another option if they allow overnight parking.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Hi ****

There is the excellent Hillside cafe/truck stop at Codford

See here not sure on overnight parking but opens at 6.00am

http://www.hillsidecafe.co.uk/index.html

Regards Pat


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Near to Warminster on the A362 just past the entrance to Longleat is a car park for Cley Hill (its one of those 'dumpling' type hills which need to be climbed). 

When we did it we just stayed on in the car park for the night. Nice and quiet, pub nearby but driving rather than walking distance


----------



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

The landlord of the Royal Oak pub at Corsley between Frome and Warminster will allow overnight parking in his large car park if you use the bar or restaurant. It sells real ale and excellent food and is child and dog friendly.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. In the end we stopped at the layby in near Landford Lakes last Thursday night. Unfortunately by the time we had to drive off ( 07.30hrs) the snack bar hadn't arrived. We diverted along the A303 and arrived at Street just before 0900hrs so had breakfast in the Clake Village car park. 

Spent a very good time at Cheddar CC and also Brokerswood Camp Site. Sunday was sunny, but the rest of the time it was a bit damp at times :lol: 

Came back via Frome & Warminster today, thought the Royal Oak would be a nice stopover next time we are that way again.


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Just to confirm this is an excellent spot to stop. A decent distance from the road so no traffic noise/wind, lots of parking spaces, a picnic area and (most importantly) very clean toilets. As mentioned there is a snack van which arrives about 8:30.

We arrived about 6'ish on a Thursday night and there were a few HGVs parked up, but there was loads of space (both side on and 'slots') which will take the longest vans. No campervans arrived during the night, but in the morning there was a stream of traffic. In fact we're still sitting here at quarter past eleven and there is a real mix of tourists, campers and trucks.

Well recommended for facilities and safety. The view is decent as well. Many thanks to BarryTed for mentioning it.

Oh, and here is a google maps link for those looking..

http://bit.ly/cfZUr1


----------

